# 3rd berth in Chausson Flash 04



## SoKoTo (Nov 17, 2009)

Does anyone actually use the 3rd - ie front - bed in the Chausson Flash 04? If so, how do you make it up? We can't work it out! Ours is an 09 model LHD. We've got as far as lowering the table and extending the side seat, but what then?

Might need it later this month! Grateful for advice. Stephen.


----------



## peep (Jul 6, 2010)

*Chausson 3rd bed*

Hi Stephen, We also have a problem with the 3rd bed in our recently purchased Chausson Allegro 97 2008 model, i'm assuming yours is the same, when you take the table off and remove it's support post you are left with a shorter post which we thought the locating hole on underside of the table would fit over, but it doesn't! The table doesn't seem to be quite long enough to rest on the supports at either end snugly either, so therfore, not very stable! so we are just as baffled. Of course you may have sussed it out by now, if so can you let us into the secret, if not, there must be somone out there who knows the answer to this mystery. Regards, Jenny.


----------



## SoKoTo (Nov 17, 2009)

I think we have different problems! Our table evidently has a different design from yours, and is not a problem. Our worry is that the cushions/squabs don't go together to make a surface anyone could lie on comfortably. So we need 2 users to respond! Good luck.
Stephen.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We've used ours when my grown-up daughter suffered to come away with us once.

She admitted the bed was quite comfortable.

You do need the extra oblong bolster thing to complete the 'mattress', and ,if memory serves me right' the lower of the forward facing bench back cushions.


----------

